# I found this to be very helpful when planning golf trips



## Panzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi golfers,

I found this site BirdieNation - Discover the sweet spots of the world courses to be very helpful when planning golf trips. I was golfing in Thailand couple weeks ago an found this site by randomly googling Thailand golf courses.

Course finder: http://www.birdienation.com/courses

What kind sites/apps do you use when planning golf trips or just wan't to find a new local course? I headed to Singapore next winter and intent to play golf, so does anyone have any good tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Panzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok thanks! Though too bad that Zoo golf has only US courses...


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just another idea when traveling. We have found it is much more rewarding to just get in the RV and go. No particular destination is required, and no scheduled time restraints to be bothered with. I have found, and played more golf courses this way, than if I had planned a head. Sure if we are in the neighborhood of Bandon, or Spy Glass, we make an arrangement to play them. Most of the time however, we will be just tooling down the road, and a "Golf" or "Golf Here" sign shows up. To my way of thinking (which is suspect ) a vacation is for getting a way from schedules. Any kind of schedule. The ideal vacation means you return home so relaxed that you are tired of vacationing. Tired in a good way that is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Panzz (Jun 26, 2012)

FrogsHair said:


> Just another idea when traveling. We have found it is much more rewarding to just get in the RV and go. No particular destination is required, and no scheduled time restraints to be bothered with. I have found, and played more golf courses this way, than if I had planned a head. Sure if we are in the neighborhood of Bandon, or Spy Glass, we make an arrangement to play them. Most of the time however, we will be just tooling down the road, and a "Golf" or "Golf Here" sign shows up. To my way of thinking (which is suspect ) a vacation is for getting a way from schedules. Any kind of schedule. The ideal vacation means you return home so relaxed that you are tired of vacationing. Tired in a good way that is.:thumbsup:


True that! :laugh:


----------



## Panzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Cmoo Kathy, age is just a number.


----------



## henryb (Oct 29, 2015)

golftripsNOW is a great way to book a golf vacation! It's the first website in the world where you can book both tee times and hotels in real time! Check it out and let me know what you think!
Henry


----------

